# Beware of the "Smart" Women



## jerseyhunter (Apr 26, 2009)

A woman and a man are involved in a car accident on a snowy, cold Monday morning; it's a bad one.   Both of their cars are totally demolished, but amazingly neither of them is hurt. G-d works in mysterious ways. 

After they crawl out of their cars, the man starts yelling about women drivers.    

The woman says, 'So, you're a man.  That's interesting. I'm a woman.  Wow, just look at our cars! There's nothing left, but we're unhurt.  This must be a sign from G-d that we should be friends and live in peace for the rest of our days'. 

Flattered, the man replies, 'Oh yes, I agree completely, this must be a sign from G-d!  But you're still at fault...women shouldn't be allowed to drive.' 

The woman continues, 'And look at this, here's another miracle. My car is completely demolished but this bottle of wine didn't break. Surely G-d wants us to drink this wine and celebrate our good fortune.' 

She hands the bottle to the man. The man nods his head in agreement, opens it and drinks half the bottle and then hands it back to the woman. 

The woman takes the bottle, puts the cap back on and hands it back to the man.  

The man asks, 'Aren't you having any?' 

The woman replies,  'No. I think I'll just wait for the police....'


----------



## Dutch (Apr 27, 2009)

Not only is this one smart, she has a wide mean streak.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Apr 27, 2009)

Too funny!


----------



## 1894 (Apr 27, 2009)

Is there a site filter here that requires a dash in the middle ? 

 I'll try   God 
here goes


----------



## 1894 (Apr 27, 2009)

Nope , no filter , why the dash ?


----------



## creative rock (Apr 27, 2009)

They got away with taking prayer out of school... now they want to take the "O" out of GOD?

Peace and gOd bless
M-tt
aka R-cky


----------



## blacklab (Apr 27, 2009)

that's good jersy thanks


----------



## cruizer (May 15, 2009)

So the PC Police from jrsey do not want me to say GOD. GOD BLESS EACH AND EVERY ONE OF YOU!!!


----------



## smokedcaveman (May 17, 2009)

actually, a substantial number of people choose not to place an o in the word 'god' because they believe it demeans the ineffiable and eternal nature to try and attempt to name him.

much like YHWH means 'the name that cannot be said' G-d is used as a sign of respect, by attempting to refer, without 'naming'


----------



## bigarm's smokin (May 17, 2009)

_*geeze, I don't know what to say here, I believe that I will continue to say, love, and spell GOD. *_


----------



## smoke freak (May 17, 2009)

I AGREE!!!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (May 17, 2009)

Why is it that our kids cant read a Bible in school but they can in prison? 

_*I agree my friend, how is it that 80 some percent of our country agree with you and I, yet "our"??????????? government and law doe's what they do??? This is just plain warped, but we sit here and "accept it", darn, darn,darn.*_


----------



## mikey (May 17, 2009)

I believe it's called "separation of church and state". Part of the 1st ammendment of the Constitution of the United States.

I would hope this gets locked before it turns in to a political & religous fecal storm.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (May 18, 2009)

*interesting term, "fecal", think what you wish, thats why "God" GAVE ALL OF US, "FREE WILL"*


----------



## mikey (May 18, 2009)

With all due respect, sir, you too may believe what you wish. Your god or anyone elses' god did not give anyone "free will". The founding men, women & children of this country fought & died for "free will", as they continue to do so to this day. "All gave some, some gave all"


----------



## pineywoods (May 18, 2009)

Ok since this has gone way off course I'm gonna lock it now.


----------

